# Baby Ray's



## sharptailhunter (Mar 8, 2008)

A few people have recommended that I get some Sweet Baby Ray's as I'm looking to smoke some ribs which will end up with a sort of sweet glaze on em. What I DON'T want is a perfectly good rack of ribs that have been covered with some ubiquitous brand bbq sauce, i.e. Kraft, Stubbs, etc.

So, is this stuff what I should be looking for? If so, where can I get it... only online?

If anybody has any suggestions for what I can do other than the traditional mopping with apple juice/mix please feel free to steer me in the right direction.


----------



## ron50 (Mar 8, 2008)

IMO while sweet baby ray's is a decent bottled sauce, it is still a bottled sauce. 

There are plenty of recipes to make your own that taste a lot better IMO.

Here is one I make a lot

1 cup ketchup
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 Tablespoon of your favorite rub
1/2 cup vinegar
1 Tablespoon Worchestershore sauce

Mix ingredients together and heat to a simmer, then let cool.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet baby rays is a store bought sauce but far more supurb than the rest-they have different typs-I use it as a base,than add beer-some heat-etc.a little goes a long way.most large food stores carry it.not sure where u live but here in the west it's everywhere-I think if origanated in georgia


----------



## arubaariba (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't know what part of the US you are from, but Sweet Baby Rays is at most larger food store in the Midwest (Cub, Pick n Save, Woodmans, etc). Also, if you have restaurants called Charcoal Grill in your area - can buy some there.

I came across a sauce - Mississippi BBQ Sauce - www.mississippibbq.com
The Sweet Apple (is pretty sweet) is different. But I mixed it with some Hickory sauce and turned out good!! I've been known to mix the last of the bottles and add some  more stuff to taste


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 8, 2008)

If you don't want to use pre-made, then make your own.  This is a recipe I've been using for a while.  Brush it on several times in the last hour and you'll have a nice thick sticky glaze:

*GWF's Peach Rib Glaze*
2 lb. can peaches, drained
1/2 c. dark brown sugar
1/2 c. Honey
2/3 c. catsup
2/3 c. cider vinegar
Dash pepper
4 tbsp. soy sauce
4 cloves garlic
2-3 tsp. ginger
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp Sesame Seeds (sometimes I use Sesame seed oil, but go light on it)

Mix together in a blender. I simmer over the stove on low for about an hour just to reduce it a bit and thicken it up. Then I coat on the ribs during the last hour as needed; usually about every 15 minutes. Very sweet and sticky; very asian.


----------



## sharptailhunter (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, all those recipes sound great. I'm here in Idaho, should be able to find it somewhere out here. I went the first 30 years of my life not knowing what REAL que was like until I went to Kansas City for grad school. I was hooked then and still can't get enough of it. Unfortunately, we Idahoans only know potatoes and not que, so I now get to do it myself.

Thanks again for all the tips, you guys do know your stuff.


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd recommend getting in touch with Jeff, the site owner, and purchasing his recipe for sauce and rub.  It can't be beat, and is easily modified to suit your tastes.  On top of that, your purchase helps support this site.

I'm glad I bought the recipe!


----------



## sdesmond (Mar 9, 2008)

Man I will say I do love me some Sweet Baby Rays. Just something about it. Also, I am a Regional Meat Buyer for Whole Foods Market and we carry a brand called Austins Own. It is really some phenominal BBQ sauce. If you are ever in a WFM I reccomend getting a bottle of it. Pick up some meat to while you are at it . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## iadubber (Mar 9, 2008)

If I don't feel like making a glaze or sauce I'll do 5 parts KC masterpiece and 1 part Honey. It seems to satisfy the family.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 9, 2008)

If you don't want to make your own then baby rays is good for a store bought sauce and is a good price.


----------



## fritz (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm with iadubber. I'm not a fan of baby ray's, tastes too much like corn syrup to me. iadubber's recipe comes from BRITU and can be modified anyway you like. I like to add dry mustard to give it a little tang.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 10, 2008)

First, it originated in Chicago.
It's not bad sauce. I have used the Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ Sauce to glaze baby backs and it was very good. I know some comp. folks who use it the same way and have good results.
I do not buy or use KC Masterpiece. Sauce for the masses.
Sauce is subjective. It comes down to what *YOU* like. Others may (probably won't) not like what you like and WILL suggest what they like. You gotta please yourself.


----------



## twistertail (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Baby Rays, they have a honey chipotle that is really good.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 10, 2008)

BR's okay, but I cut it with cider vineger.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 10, 2008)

Get Jeff's sauce and rub recipe, best money you'll spend all year.
Jimbo


----------



## navionjim (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a recipe I've been using for a while. Brush it on several times in the last hour and you'll have a nice thick sticky glaze:

*GWF's Peach Rib Glaze*
2 lb. can peaches, drained
1/2 c. dark brown sugar
1/2 c. Honey
2/3 c. catsup
2/3 c. cider vinegar
Dash pepper
4 tbsp. soy sauce
4 cloves garlic
2-3 tsp. ginger
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp Sesame Seeds (sometimes I use Sesame seed oil, but go light on it)

Mix together in a blender. I simmer over the stove on low for about an hour just to reduce it a bit and thicken it up. Then I coat on the ribs during the last hour as needed; usually about every 15 minutes. Very sweet and sticky; very asian.[/quote]

Thanks Geek! I've been looking for a good asian one. Point to you my man!
Jimbo


----------



## pne123 (Mar 10, 2008)

i also make my own now but if i have to use store bought i only baby rays spice bbq.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 10, 2008)

Another vote for Sweet Baby Rays. Wal*Mart has it (at least here). Another good store bought is Tony Roma's (they have 4 flavors, Carolina Honey is my favorite), which is a pretty good rib restaurant (you can also order from their website). Another good sauce is Calhouns Restaurant in Gatlinburg, TN (they specialize in ribs). You can order their sauce by calling *865-673-3400 x34. *I have eaten there a couple of times and always bring back sauce for me and my father-in-law.


----------



## steve s (Mar 12, 2008)

I get Sweet Baby Ray's by the gallon at Menards. Cut it with apple juice or cider and use it as a mop.  Use it straight on pork and chicken, taste good.
Also use a recipe from a old deer hunting cook book thats pretty good too.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 12, 2008)

I would like to add that I make plenty of sauses-rubs -marinades etc-and in a pinch SB is a good tool to play with if time is not there.


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet baby rays is the only store bought BBQ sauce I will buy. I live in Chicago so I am kind of partial to it. But like so many of the others on this site say I like to add to it and kind of spice it up or sweetin it up for my wife. You should also try Jeff's BBQ rub and sauce it ROCKS!


----------



## fritz (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, I still think baby ray's sucks. I know It's all personal preference. I also have made my own sauces, with good success, but I think doctoring a sauce for the "masses" , including BR's, is just fine. Takes less time and just as good. My 2 cents.


----------



## low&slow (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, I agree. This is a good sauce. Very similar to the way my wife makes it, except she adds brisket juice. Makes it by the gallon.

I agree again. SBR's is way too sweet and too thick like syrup for my liking. If I am forced to buy store bought sauce, I'm a Stubb's man.


----------



## newbeestl (Mar 17, 2008)

SBRs rocks!  We love the original and that's pretty much all I use.  The local grocery stores usually put in on sale a few times a year for .99 per bottle.  I load up then!


----------



## wavector (Mar 17, 2008)

I used Sweet Baby Ray's when it first came out while livng in Chicagoland. My wife won't use anything else. I love it too. Walmart has it.

*Wal-Mart*

4240 Yellowstone Ave
Chubbuck, ID 83202

Get Directions

(208) 237-5090

Call first.


----------

